# Busco retardador con CD4011



## Dobbie (Nov 16, 2006)

estimados amigos..
tengo una autocaravana, y dispone de pulsadores en todas puertas  pues anteriormente tubo alarma y se la quitaron los dueños. Bien, tambien dispongode una bocina de alarma a 12v. mi idea es conectar los pulsadores en paralelo a un rele de 12v y a la bocina, para que pite en cuanto abra la puerta, pero esto me lo haria instantaneamente. he leido que un cd4011, me da un retardo de 8 segundos y 15 segun las puertas quese activen. soy simplemente electricista y recurro al foro haber si alguien puede explicarme de alguna manera çcomo hacerme este retardador para que mede tiempo a salir de la furgo, sin que pite la alarma o a entrar sinque pite para desconectarla..
Gracias


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola Dobbie:
Amigo tú lo que necesitas es una central de alarma confeccionada con un 4011,claro que es posible ,pero tienes que dotarla de retardos de Entrada,salida y si eres un poco sensato de retardo de duracion del tiempo de alarma; todo esto se puede realizar con 1 solo integrado ,intentaló que es posible ,y si nó lo  consigues recurre al foro ,que te ayudaremos.
Un saludo


----------



## Dobbie (Feb 25, 2007)

ya me gustaria saber realizar ami esta alarma, pero msi conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados, asique me quedo en el proyecto a no ser que alguien me ayude..
Saludos.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola Dobbie:

Envio al foro y en especial al compañero Dobbie,esquema de central de alarma como solicitaba.
Un saludo y nó dudeis en preguntar,aunque yó hice una pregunta hace varios meses y no he obtenido aún respuesta.


----------



## Dobbie (Feb 25, 2007)

te agradezco el esquema, puedes explicarme un poco como funcionaria??? Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 25, 2007)

Con mucho gusto ,te explico el funcionamiento .Se trata de una central de alarma con contactos normalmente cerrados ,que tiene la ventaja,de que si alguien corta el bucle que forman (el ,los contactos ) dispara la alarma.Puedes colocar en serie todos los que quieras.La entrada retardada se utiliza para entrar o salir por una zona ,la cual es temporizada ,tanto si entras como si sales.La entrada instantanea ,dispara la alarma ,por lo que te aconsejo que esta entrada se utilice en zonas por las cuales normalmente nó se accede.Tambien dispone de una de Pánico ,esta es instantanea y es N.A. (normalmente abierta )se pueden colocar en paralelo cuantas necesites.Dispone de retardo de salida variable con una resistencia ,retardo de entrada ,tambien variable ,y duracion del tiempo de alarma ,tambien variable.Detector de la entrada retardada ,para advertir que la central te ha detectado ,es visual pero cambiando el diodo Led por un avisador acustico funciona igual ,y además dispone de memoria de alarma ,lo que te indica cuando accedes al habitaculo protejido por esta central ,que se ha activado la alarma.El motivo de utilizar 2 C.I. es porque con 1 solo nó tenemos el detector ,ní la memoria .Si deseas prescindir de estas 2 opciones con un solo integrado tienes bastante.
Un saludo


----------



## Lion1 (Dic 14, 2009)

Trinquete dijo:


> Con mucho gusto ,te explico el funcionamiento .Se trata de una central de alarma con contactos normalmente cerrados ,que tiene la ventaja,de que si alguien corta el bucle que forman (el ,los contactos ) dispara la alarma.Puedes colocar en serie todos los que quieras.La entrada retardada se utiliza para entrar o salir por una zona ,la cual es temporizada ,tanto si entras como si sales.La entrada instantanea ,dispara la alarma ,por lo que te aconsejo que esta entrada se utilice en zonas por las cuales normalmente nó se accede.Tambien dispone de una de Pánico ,esta es instantanea y es N.A. (normalmente abierta )se pueden colocar en paralelo cuantas necesites.Dispone de retardo de salida variable con una resistencia ,retardo de entrada ,tambien variable ,y duracion del tiempo de alarma ,tambien variable.Detector de la entrada retardada ,para advertir que la central te ha detectado ,es visual pero cambiando el diodo Led por un avisador acustico funciona igual ,y además dispone de memoria de alarma ,lo que te indica cuando accedes al habitaculo protejido por esta central ,que se ha activado la alarma.El motivo de utilizar 2 C.I. es porque con 1 solo nó tenemos el detector ,ní la memoria .Si deseas prescindir de estas 2 opciones con un solo integrado tienes bastante.
> Un saludo


 
Hola Trinquete estuve mirando e diagramal esquematico que expones aqui,y me gustaria saber si me puedes suministrar la lista de materiales de dicho proyecto.

mila gracias.



Trinquete dijo:


> Hola Dobbie:
> 
> Envio al foro y en especial al compañero Dobbie,esquema de central de alarma como solicitaba.
> Un saludo y nó dudeis en preguntar,aunque yó hice una pregunta hace varios meses y no he obtenido aún respuesta.


 
Hola Trinquete estuve mirando e diagramal esquematico que expones aqui,y me gustaria saber si me puedes suministrar la lista de materiales de dicho proyecto.

mila gracias.


----------

